# What's tricks does YOUR bird do?



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello, what tricks can your bird perform, is there something she says or whistles or does that you think is just adorable? 
My little Cody can wave, spin endlessly, and shake my finger.
What about yours?


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww I wish Luna did tricks, the only thing she really does that amazes me is she'll fly to me when I call her, no matter what part of the house I'm in.. I think that means shes just clingy haha Eventually I'd like to teach her a few things..


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy does no tricks because I haven't taut her any! 
Daisy is just a little cockatiel explorer! She loves exploring, while I watch her of course!


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww, that's so adorable that he does tricks. My guys don't do any tricks but they will fly to me when i call them. Peepers says a few things and whistles a few tunes and now riki is starting do do a lot of mimicking too. 
One thing that Riki starting mimicking is the sound Clementine makes when her and peepers are mating :blush:. The first time i heard it i thought "what, they're going at it again"! But it was just my little Riki


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

We haven't taught Sunny any tricks. I guess I should work on that. He came to us knowing how to ribbit and if you say "do froggy" or show him his little fake frog he has, he will ribbit.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> One thing that Riki starting mimicking is the sound Clementine makes when her and peepers are mating


Haha try having two boys who copy that noise!!! I always have to figure out if I have a pair actually mating or if its Baby or Snowball messing around!

One thing Fuzzy does do that is absolutely cute, and we didn't teach it to him on purpose, is the "Fuzzy-Bubbles." Bubbles is a girl tiel we have who is gaga for Fuzzy. And he apparently likes her as much as he can like any girl (he's a lady's man) so if you pick up Bubbles, walk to the door or out the door and yell "Fuzzy Bubbles!" he flies to you without hesitation. It helps if she makes a sound too because then he really know you have her. This is how we get him to come to us if he's up high like on a curtain rod.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Grey likes to sit directly behind my head. I will say, "whatcha doin' baby boy?" And he will sneak around until he knows I can see him, bite my nose ring (its a hoop so he can't take it out), and run to the other side of my shoulder. Lol.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha lol, my little Cody used to make a mating noise all day, we thought she was trying to talk at first, Lol


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Singerboy does all of these things:
Tune to Schism by tool haha
wolf whistle when you walk by
head bobs
says "pretty bird" "whatya doin?" "oh my!!"
gives kisses while making kissy noises LOL
Says "RAAWR!!!" when i say DINOSAUR!!
bat wings
ALSO he sings Lux's song because Lux is a finch and sings to Lolita ALL DAY LONG, he must have picked it up because the cages are so close to each other. but it is really funny to see a cockatiel try to sing a finch song! LOL
he is such a cutey pie! when we got him we did not know his age but he MUST habe been young because he has learned all of this!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha lol, that dinosaur thing sounds SOOO cute, i wish Cody could talk,although whenever Cody makes this really annoying noise I say 'AAAAH' and now when ever I make a loud noise or go to touch one of her toys or bowls she tells ME 'AAAAH'. LOL


----------



## raddogz (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine sound like their saying 'Thank You' when I put their food down.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Awww that's awesome!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

haha i am not sure where Singerboy learned "oh my!" but he has been saying it. and it is not like the scratchy-omg i think my bird said something!- type thing but rather clear sounding Oh my! its so funny!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

What tricks does Sunny know? The following ones:

1) Stealing seeds by quietly chewing a hole through a new bag of seeds 
2) Destroying the fake floral arrangement at her grandma's altar, then flying away when it crashes onto the floor and acting like she had absolutely nothing to do with it
3) Flying to my arm in under 1 second when I say "come" (but only when I have a sunflower seed or toasted pita bread):blink:
4) Accurately identifying wires and chewing them up in an efficient manner

What??? That's not what you mean by "tricks"??? But these are the only ones that Sunny knows...


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

haha smart bird!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Haha lol, Cody often annoys my mum by chewing up numerous cables, it think we have gone through about two phone chargers, 1 string of Christmas lights and quite a few of tv cables.lucky none of them were turned on, I should really sort out that habit though :/


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha Luna is such a seed hog he'll go out of his way to swing the cage door open, climb to the floor, go under his cage, and chew through bags to find his seeds.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hahaha lol, Cody's wings used to be clipped and so we took her every where, one day we took her to the pet store to buy some more bags, as soon as the bags came into site she launched herself at them and tried to chew through it before I had the chance to grab her, lol


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Zoey totally freaked me out the other day. She went back inside her cage by herself (which is no great trick.....that's quite normal for her to do) and then she CLOSED THE DOOR BEHIND HER! 

Now, if only I can teach her how to lock herself in, we'll _really_ have it made


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Codyandme1 said:


> ...now when ever I make a loud noise or go to touch one of her toys or bowls she tells ME 'AAAAH'. LOL


Did u say SHE? Ya mean there's still hope for Zoey to actually speak?

Hmmm, on second thought, with the way she constantly (& very loudly) calls (whistles) for me now, maybe I outta rethink that really-want-her-to-talk thing!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah she! It's not very clear but she says it! Some females are great at talking but on the other hand some may never mutter a word. Try her and find out


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

MeanDonnaJean said:


> Zoey totally freaked me out the other day. She went back inside her cage by herself (which is no great trick.....that's quite normal for her to do) and then she CLOSED THE DOOR BEHIND HER!
> 
> Now, if only I can teach her how to lock herself in, we'll _really_ have it made


Really??? Wow, that's amazing! She's like "this cage is MINE and no one can come in"!  Zoey may know how to lock herself in but sounds like she's too smart to do it!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

MeanDonnaJean said:


> Zoey totally freaked me out the other day. She went back inside her cage by herself (which is no great trick.....that's quite normal for her to do) and then she CLOSED THE DOOR BEHIND HER!
> 
> Now, if only I can teach her how to lock herself in, we'll _really_ have it made


HHAHAHA that's so cool  good manners you have taught her there


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Annie said:


> Zoey may know how to lock herself in but sounds like she's too smart to do it!


I agree. Either that or she's just too darn lazy to and figures "ah, what the heck, I know MOM will do it for me"....just like my non-feathered kids used to do ;-)

Yep, I know, its my fault. I spoiled 'em ALL


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Codyandme1 said:


> good manners you have taught her there


Thank you kindly, but I wish I could take the credit. I think it was more like pure sheer luck that it happened that way. I DO work with her almost on a daily basis tho, and she really IS turnin' out to be a great student. 

Today we practiced the "turn around" trick for the very first time, and she did it **** near every time.

We're gonna work on recognizin' colors in the near future. I'm REAL excited about that one!


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Codyandme1 said:


> Yeah she! It's not very clear but she says it! Some females are great at talking but on the other hand some may never mutter a word. Try her and find out


I most certainly will! I'm lookin' very much forward to it.

Would ya happen to have any tips for me?


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I'm not an expert but make sure to keep your tone the same every time you say it and use enthusiasm, birds like that, that's how so many birds learn to swear 
I wouldn't recommend leaving a tape on all day, as after awhile birds seem to lose interest in the same repetitive noise they hear Over and Over again, well that's what happened with Cody but your bird might be different.

Lol, sometimes you will hear them practicing in their cage, I find If you want to teach them hello say it when you walk into the room and bye when you leave, they will say hello when they see you and bye when your leaving which I think is SO cute... Arh... I'm waffling ... Well I hope this helped and good luck


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

MeanDonnaJean said:


> Thank you kindly, but I wish I could take the credit. I think it was more like pure sheer luck that it happened that way. I DO work with her almost on a daily basis tho, and she really IS turnin' out to be a great student.
> 
> Today we practiced the "turn around" trick for the very first time, and she did it **** near every time.
> 
> We're gonna work on recognizin' colors in the near future. I'm REAL excited about that one!


Cody can turn around, it's really easy to teach, 

I tried to teach Cody colours but every time I showed her red, blue green or yellow(doesn't leave many other colours :/ ) she got so dam scared that I felt mean to push her on, I'm teaching her to jump through a ring though and it's working


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, MeanDonnaJean and Codyandme1, can you please tell me how you trained your tiel to do the turnaround trick? I tried to teach Sunny but was not successful (I blame it on my inability to teach it of course) . I learned from a parrots' tricks book that you use millet or whatever they like to entice them (and gradually take it higher and higher until your tiel can do it without any millet at all), and I was using millet to get her to turn around, and she would do it only to follow the millet, but when I lifted it higher she would not do it. I would say "turnaround" every single time until I was almost saying it in my sleep but still with no success. Any advice from you would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookie will give me a kiss if i ask for one or lucky will give me one if she has been naughty (chewing the walls)

Stumpy has learned luckys mating noise 

Peachy has learned if mommy is in the kitchen long enough she will look at me and if she sees food she will scream and scream untill i give her some food 
(if im not quick enough she will try and fly to me)


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid says "pretty bird" and he can wolf whistle and does many other random whistles and noises. He will fly to me when I whistle at him( I didnt teach him to he just likes whistling). 

Aero has her own version of the wolf whistle which she happily makes while shes mating with stuff.

Id love to teach them other tricks like waving or spinning around etc but neither I nor the birds have the patience or attention span to do that.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Annie, well that is the way I taught Cody, using a treat to entice her around in a circle, but I had to hold the treat literally right in front of her beak for quite a few days and very slowly( I mean very) put the treat just above/in front of her head, make sure she can still see the treat, and practice that for a day or 2, and take it from there, 

I remember the first time I tried It with Cody, it was hard to keep calm,(she is very frustrating sometimes ), I think it helped if she wasn't anywhere near her cage, also if Cody was to low down or high up it would cause problems, make sure your in a quiet and not very distracting room or place,

Well, give it another try and good luck


----------

